# Has anyone used this leash?



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Has anyone tried this? Lucy has a BAD pulling problem, especially when I take her to school with me to pick up my kids. She is just sooo excited to see all of her 'adoring fans' that usually she's dancing on her hindlegs and attempting to hop forward while I try valiantly to keep her contained. It''s embarrassing, let me telll ya.

Anyway, I came upon this leash and... I think it actually works. I'm not happy with the way it slips down her torso but either it really does do what it says (stops the pulling) or Lucy decided to finally pay attention to the million times I've told her 'no pulling'. Because taking her to school today? She walked right next to me like a perfect angel.

So I ask... is it the leash or is it the dog?

leash site , if you want to know what I'm talking about.

Granted, it's only been a day, but... it was so nice not having her rear! I'm not pimping this product, btw, just wondering if anybody had any experience, either good or bad, with it!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Stacy,
I wish I could help, but Nemo won't even go on a leash. He is 10 months now and I guess it's my fault
I never attempted to put him on one. The leash looks good to me, but then again what do I know..HEHEHE


Andrea~


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have never heard of this leash but it sure looks good. I love to take my two out walking but I use a harness and they both pull like crazy. My arm actually hurts from the strain of holding those two little monkeys in tow. They are both tiny but boy can they pull. Please let me know if you think it is the leash that is helping Lucy to walk better. If so I will order two.

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I had never heard of this before, but am curious as to how it would work with a harness. So I have emailed them and will let you know when/if I get a response from them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It looks as if the leash actually attaches to the collar and then around to make a harness.
Seems to me a harness would be easier since collars aren't all that safe anyway.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> It looks as if the leash actually attaches to the collar and then around to make a harness.
> Seems to me a harness would be easier since collars aren't all that safe anyway.[/B]


Oh I agree with you there. I only have her collar on for her tags, if I take her out for a walk, I use a harness. But she STILL pulls with a harness. I try to stop everytime she pulls and correct her but it gets a little much when it's every other step I have to stop! This 'harness' tightens around the middle when she pulls and the first time it happened, she looked at me like "what the h*ll?" Then it happened to her again and I could see the wheels working in her head. Then? If she pulled, it wasn't with her full weight (all 4 lbs of it)

What I don't like about it is that it slips down to her pelvis but I think that is a size issue. It doesn't put any pressure on her collar, it's mostly just attaches to anchor it. I had gone to this site to get the soft collar so my pup could go play at a friends house and not slip through the bars of the fence and just happened to see the leash and thought I'd give it a try. This is me being shocked that it actually seems to work!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Has anyone tried this? Lucy has a BAD pulling problem, especially when I take her to school with me to pick up my kids. She is just sooo excited to see all of her 'adoring fans' that usually she's dancing on her hindlegs and attempting to hop forward while I try valiantly to keep her contained. It''s embarrassing, let me telll ya.
> 
> Anyway, I came upon this leash and... I think it actually works. I'm not happy with the way it slips down her torso but either it really does do what it says (stops the pulling) or Lucy decided to finally pay attention to the million times I've told her 'no pulling'. Because taking her to school today? She walked right next to me like a perfect angel.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I bought Sophie a harness because I read somewhere that the trachea of a maltese is very fragile. The picture of the leash looks like it fits more around the neck and I would be a little afraid of it myself. The harness fits around up the back, giving more stability. They have a lot of cute ones and I am in the process of finding some of them. Will keep you in informed.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i've wondered how these work. keep us posted, i'm def interested in sending info to my friend, whose pom is apparently in training for the "world's strongest man" competition, as she acts like she's trying to pull a freight train on her walks. lol. 
buttercup kind of trots, i hardly have any resistance on her leash when we walk. it's rarely stretched out straight all the way, but...when we see someone she knows....like yours...she gets up on her rear legs and hop-hop-hops til she can get there LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Has anyone tried this? Lucy has a BAD pulling problem, especially when I take her to school with me to pick up my kids. She is just sooo excited to see all of her 'adoring fans' that usually she's dancing on her hindlegs and attempting to hop forward while I try valiantly to keep her contained. It''s embarrassing, let me telll ya.
> 
> Anyway, I came upon this leash and... I think it actually works. I'm not happy with the way it slips down her torso but either it really does do what it says (stops the pulling) or Lucy decided to finally pay attention to the million times I've told her 'no pulling'. Because taking her to school today? She walked right next to me like a perfect angel.
> 
> ...










I need this leash for Daisy. She is out of control when we go for walks. The minute she spots a neighbor, she's on her hind legs, with her front legs flapping away. Not to mention the screams of excitment coming from her mouth. It is quite the scene


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=196931
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, did you somehow wind up with my dog's long lost twin? That is what Lucy does! 

Or erm...

Did.

As I said, when I pick my kids up from school, Lucy basically travels the last part of the sidewalk on her hindlegs, hopping in her excitement as I causually try to stroll up with my out-of-control dog. But darnit, I like taking her because she gets bombarded with kids petting and crowding her and she loves it. And I want her to KEEP loving it, LOL! (I'd love to look into her being a therapy dog, hence my desire for mucho socialization) 

Ok, I'm getting off topic. *takes deep breath to focus* The only day she has not greeted the school yard on her back feet was yesterday, when I used this leash. She walked slightly in front of me but wasn't pulling me. So after I picked the kids up, did a bunch of errands, still no pulling. And remained with all four paws on the ground the entire time.

My daughter had a riding lesson yesterday afternoon and normally I would NEVER bring her but I didn't have time to take her home and that could have gone very badly. VERY badly. We're talking 'strange' dogs running up to her and sniffing her, horses, people, cats, well, you get the picture!! But I had the leash on her and she did a few "I'm a total badass" barks but not that shrill, yippy one that they are so very capable of. I would have blamed it on her not feeling well but oh wow, was she full of it when we got home. My daughter's barbies were in major peril, let me tell you. 

The soft Elizabethian collar they have on their website works REALLY well for keeping the tiny dogs from traveling through the slats of a fence, btw, if anybody has trouble with that. That I have no trouble copping too! I used it when I was visiting my sister and her back yard was fenced with a wrought-iron fencing with about 3 inch gaps between each rod. She didn't mind it a bit and she couldn't squeeze through the fence.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I bought Sophie a harness because I read somewhere that the trachea of a maltese is very fragile. The picture of the leash looks like it fits more around the neck and I would be a little afraid of it myself. The harness fits around up the back, giving more stability. They have a lot of cute ones and I am in the process of finding some of them. Will keep you in informed.[/B]


From what I can tell, any tension from the leash is directed around the torso, not the throat. Not saying that it doesn't get a tiny bit if the leash slips around, but it uses the collar for stability and placement. If I were to pick her up using the leash (not saying I would, just say 'if') she would be lifted around her torso, not choking herself.

When I started puppy class, I wanted to use a harness but my trainer said no, that it makes it easier for the dog to pull







I stopped going to puppy class because I got Lucy a harness and felt like I was going against her 'expert advice' (turns out, not so much with the expert) I'm not sure how good this leash is for our dogs, hence my post asking if anybody had any experience with it and not flat out recommending it for people, LOL! 

Ebay has a lot of cute harnesses, if you haven't already looked there.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=197020
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Too funny. My friends just bought a house on the greens. There back patio has wrought-iron fencing. Their little Chihuahua squeezed through and had the whole golf course to himself. My friends were panicking, they didn't know how to get on the other side







I'll tell them about this collar









Daisy just might be related to your little one. But she would be his Great,Great,Great,Great Grandma







How sad is that, I can't even keep an old lady under control


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this information about this leash with us. Sorry I never had heard of it before but I am going to pass this information to my neighbor with a VERY pulling Lab puppy... she will love any help she can get since he pulls her down the street every walk they take.

NOT FOR MR WOOKIE, Brit please don't faint.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer the Premier Easy Walk Harness or a Gentle Leader head collar as a tool to help you teach a loose leash walk.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I prefer the Premier Easy Walk Harness or a Gentle Leader head collar as a tool to help you teach a loose leash walk.[/B]


We used a Gentle Leader when we took Sir Micro through school and I highly recommend it. He has the very best manners on a leash since "school".









How does the Premier Easy Walk Harness differ? I can't get the Gentle Leader to FIT Mr Wookie.

Thank in advance,
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I prefer the Premier Easy Walk Harness or a Gentle Leader head collar as a tool to help you teach a loose leash walk.[/B]


THANK YOU!!!

I am ordering the easy walk harness right now. Like I mentioned, I liked the 'idea' and the response of this leash I posted about, but I don't like the way it fits her, which is why I wasn't actually recommending it, merely asking for feedback and sharing my experience with it. But if I can find a better alternative? I'll definitely be trying it!!

Thank you again!


----------

